
The Geeks Guide to Currencies: Trust and Promises - Stake Ventures - pelle
http://stakeventures.com/articles/2011/04/26/the-geeks-guide-to-currencies-trust-and-promises
======
trickjarrett
Any blog post which sets up a table about currencies, but includes the phrase
"too lazy to look up" immediately turns me off.

